# Land Based Shark Fishermen Rule! Huge Tiger



## e polk (Nov 26, 2008)

E polk and Joey Polk Just took the lead in the big hammer challenge tag and release tourniment. 800lb + Tiger Shark. new view will not let me post a pic.


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

Where did you catch it.


----------



## e polk (Nov 26, 2008)

We caught it off the beach somewhere in the panhandle. If ya tell all ya secrets, ya wont have any more. Its took me 30 years of hard fishin to learn where when why and how. I need a little more geek in me now to load a pic. I can email a pic to some one if they can post it. Fought 50 minutes. I done the math on the measurements. The forumla said it weighed 960lbs.I let it go. man i cant believe I let my jaws leave. She was fixing to have her pups or she was gona bust. We got video of the whole thing. landed it at 6;30 this morning. Wasnt quite the battle the mako was but we went where she wanted us to go. I just kept the line tight.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Congrats Ernie!!! Come on give meyour Spot!!! :moon PM Sent!!!


----------



## Pepperoni (Dec 6, 2009)

> *e polk (30/04/2010)* I need a little more geek in me now to load a pic. I can email a pic to some one if they can post it. .


I'll post for you. I sent email through the forum, but if you read here first, email is 

[email protected]

Pepperoni


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Hell Yea Ernie!! You are da Man!! Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Here ya go Ernie!! Frigging Awesome Man!!!


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

So how about some details on the fight; What kind of rod and reel, what lb test, What bait did the shark eat, how long was the fight, what time was the hookup?

Good Job! Cool as heck!


----------



## Pepperoni (Dec 6, 2009)

Inn Deep beat me posting. I was out shopping. (payday today)

Nice shark.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice Job Polk I see why I did'nt get a message back from ya now you was out there fishing. Nice fish you guys you certainly been at it long enough you guys deserve it. Kane Mano 

YOU ARE THE MAN E !


----------



## e polk (Nov 26, 2008)

She ate half of a 30 lb ray. !6/0 with 130lb dacron. Same reel I caught my 700lb mako on. Started at 5;10am and she hit the beach just after 6;00am. made a 150yd run on the hook up. took the leader from Joey one time. She was so fat her belly was dragging so i had to wade out to put the tail roap on. Got a pretty good video of it. I pryed a couple teeth out rolled her back in and pushed her untill her belly wasnt dragging. Monica filmed her untill her dorsal fin went out of site about 100yds out. The hook was in the corner of her mouth so she was in good shape. Hated to see my jaws swim off. Maybe my son will catch one of her pups some day. The Big Hammer Challange is a land based shark tourniment. All tag and release. It is anualy every april and is over tomorrow. The biggest befor my tiger(11'9") is an 11'2" great hammer by Will Fondura. They got one night to catch something bigger or Team Tooth Fairy wins! A 10'5" hammer is in 3rd. Prizes are one of those expensive alluminum reels and a rod and a few more things. The way it works is at the beginning of the tourny a secret item is anounced. this year it is a can of monster energy drink. A picture must be taken with a tape marked at every foot along with the secret item and the tourniment flag. Check it out on South florida shark club.com. I entered my team in the tourniment because I wanted to give them more reason to fish. I fish steady any way but i do admit if the tourny was not on I would not have been fishing that night. The next big tiger that isnt pregnate may have a bad day. Thank yall for posting the pics.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah Baby! You make us proud E.
joe


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Another biggun fer ya'll!!! geeeezzzzzz its a hause, CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Congrats thats a nice shark...That would be a nice set a Jaws to hang on the wall


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW that thing is amazing!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job... I don't know about wading in to wrap her tail.. and people think I'm crazy for catching them in a kayak..lol also kuddosto you for releasing her and also documenting the release- top notch!


----------



## redfish maniac (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm not going friggin swimming in the Gulf anymore


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxfish4fun (Oct 22, 2007)

wish i knew where this honey hole is, nice guys, patience pays off


----------



## e polk (Nov 26, 2008)

Looks like no big sharks checked in the BHC thread. Everything has to be posted by midnight tonight. Top prize is an Avet 80w with a custom rod. More important is the fish of a life time. My all time biggest! never even hooked one close. almost 1000lbs. I cant believe it my self. Big Bait #153 for 2010 and big bait # 71 for the BHC. So that may clear up the time spent issue. We fish hard. every chance we get. when we cant shark fish we catch shark bait out of my Zodiak. most ofthe bait we use,wecatch. Yall do me a big favor, some one tell Roddie Pate.


----------

